#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-28
<zequence> OvenWerks: Best would be if qsynth would have an interface for that
<zequence> But, I like your idea in that we can make it easier for people to find their stuff
<zequence> About qsynth, I mean it should look for instruments in certain places, and if it finds any they should appear in a selectable menu
<OvenWerks> zequence: I agree it the gui for fluid should list known SF as well as open a directory.
<OvenWerks> zequence: With the number of people coming from other OS, the use of fluid as a plugin via the calf lv2 is higher. Qsynth at least saves the last place you looked, calf does not.
<OvenWerks> zequence: calf can save a preset, but loading the preset does not set the directory.
<zequence> Too bad about the preset. That is one thing missing from a lot of plugins - good set of presets, though the default settings usually are good for one thing.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2015-12-30
<OvenWerks> B
<OvenWerks> Hmm that didn't work...
<OvenWerks> Bug #1530199
<ubottu> bug 1530199 in nama (Ubuntu) "Nama 1.204 is available in debian unstable can we sync?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1530199
<OvenWerks> I just added this. NAMA is the favourite DAW for people with sight issues. It is CLI and so I don't know that we should ship it, but having it available in our installer would make sense.
<zequence> OvenWerks: There's a tool for making sync requests in ubuntu-dev-tools. Think it's "sync-request", but it should be synced automatically. Wonder why it is not.
<zequence> Any non-free code?
<OvenWerks> zequence: we already have an older version. It is perl/Ecasound based.
<OvenWerks> Joel just announced it today, it may just require some time :)
<zequence> OvenWerks: Right. Should just be a question of time then, I'm sure.
#ubuntustudio-devel 2016-01-03
<chris1029> Hello! I do graphics design, not professional though. I was wondering if any art is needed for Ubuntu Studio?
<chris1029> https://i.imgur.com/3NaMb2w.png heres an example of my work, I created this DVD cover for Linux Mint.
<chris1029> Is anyone here?
